# Valida Acro



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

I bought this guy about a month ago and when I first got it the purple was maybe a quarter of an inch down each tip where now only the very tips are purple. I had it shipped so maybe it's still settling in but the polyps are out so I'm assuming its healthy and all my other acros are healthy. Anyone know what determines the amount of purple on the tips?? Hopefully this isn't confusing...


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Pic would tell the tail, but im guessing the coral is bleached because of the lighting.


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

The tips look bleached in this picture but they are actually bright purple then the rest is a brownish color....it looks normal but like i said, when i first got it the purple went further down the tip and the polyps are all out.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Now I got it. The Coral is Purple, and the tips are white. Thats new growth on the tips, very good sign.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

It looks good to me. You probably have either high nitrates or phosphates. This will cause a lot of acros to brown. Get those numbers near 0 and give it another month and it should start to color up for you again. It is hard for me to see polyp extension in the pic but they should start to extend as parameters get in line. It's a nice chunk of color you got there!


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

Phosphates right now are .15 nitrates are 5 so it's def not my parameters. I have LEDs...maybe it's still getting used to them?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Noochy12 said:


> Phosphates right now are .15 nitrates are 5 so it's def not my parameters. I have LEDs...maybe it's still getting used to them?


LED's are definately an issue! Every new acro I get know goes straight to the bottom of a 24" deep tank for a month before I bring it any higher. Your parameters look good. I use amino acids twice a week for color and poylp extension. Right now I am using Seachem AquaVitro Fuel and my polyp extension is awesome!


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

Have you ever used or have any opinions about Kent's coral excel? I've been using that for about month and seems to be working great on my other acros. Also, does aquavitro add any nitrates or phosphates to the water?


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

Haven't used that product before so i have no info on it. Fuel dosen't add P or NO3 to your water. I have also used acropower in the past and it worked O.K. didn't get the great PE that I get with fuel.


----------



## Noochy12 (May 27, 2011)

Oops... coral accel


----------

